# ARE YOU GUYS OPEN ABOUT BEIN A FURRY ?



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

I am but not to everyone just most of my friends


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

im pretty open pretty much to anyone(except my family actually) but mainly just to my friends


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuk ya! Everyone I meet I tell. If they hate me I leave if not I love u xD. Plain and simple


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 3, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> I am but not to everyone just most of my friends


same here xP


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 3, 2009)

Only to a few select friends and a therapist.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

one of my friends is really open, he tells people asap and if they don't like it he is like well "i hate you 2" ^_^


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

thats how i would be too

except i havnt had to do that cuz everyone that knows i am doesnt care

course alot of the people who know are either friends with furries or is one of the friends that i share with one of my rl furry friends and he told everyone before me so yeah

also everyone kinda expected it from me anyways noone was really surprised XD


----------



## Defiant (Feb 3, 2009)

WAY too open about it. ANd this whole desolate state doesn't even know we exist. So it doesn't really matter anyways.
   Smexi , good to see you here again.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2009)

My furriness is neither paraded nor hidden.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 3, 2009)

i wont tell people only if they were to ask me. only people who know are my parents which is only because they forced it out of me. They thought i was acting strange and wanted an explanation


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope.

No one but other furries need to know.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> i wont tell people only if they were to ask me. only people who know are my parents which is only because they forced it out of me. They thought i was acting strange and wanted an explanation




lol. My mom always thinks I am doing like drugs or something if i act strange.
i had to tell her and she thinks is cute lol


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> lol. My mom always thinks I am doing like drugs or something if i act strange.
> i had to tell her and she thinks is cute lol


 
im actually considering telling my parents

i already know my mom wont care

idk if my dad will, gotta see his reaction to when i tell him im bi >.<


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

i hope he has a good one


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 3, 2009)

NoooooOOOOOOOOOOoooooo... People suck.


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> i hope he has a good one


 
so do i

hopefully he'll be like mom and wont care : /


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 3, 2009)

this is why i dislike people judging over   furries, just becasue where difrent doesn't mean they can just judge on us because where difrent, it's just the way we are, it's something we like, and plus, there no difrent then we are, maybe there hiding soemthing and afraid of being judge, there no difrent at all


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

i think that he need to not care because is not his life


----------



## E-mannor (Feb 3, 2009)

Pretty much I don't go around saying it, but I wear my collar around, and if someone asks i don't deny it nor do I make a big deal.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

Loki-Fox said:


> this is why i dislike people judging over   furries, just becasue where difrent doesn't mean they can just judge on us because where difrent, it's just the way we are, it's something we like, and plus, there no difrent then we are, maybe there hiding soemthing and afraid of being judge, there no difrent at all




 yeah totally true


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> i think that he need to not care because is not his life


 
i dont think he will

its not like im their first son. . . or their last(well between them yes i am but thats beside the point)

they really dont need to worry about my life :3


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> yeah totally true


 
yeah exactly i completely agree


----------



## Nikolai (Feb 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Nope.
> 
> No one but other furries need to know.



Same here, except (assuming you meant RL furs too) I don't know furries in real life. Only here on the web.


----------



## Pacific Island (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't directly tell people that I am furry unless they are my friends. Other than this I say that drawing animal-people is fun. 

I think it's Ok to tell people you know, but you should not flaunt it or else it will lead them to hate you.


----------



## Uro (Feb 4, 2009)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Fuk ya! Everyone I meet I tell. If they hate me I leave if not I love u xD. Plain and simple



For some reason I'm beginning to like you and I have no idea why...


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

and also, i dislike it, if u were to draw anthros's or anything related to furry, and when that person knew what that was, and said *ewwww*, thats just imature of them, to say that, it's just a god damb drawing!!! 
(well except the yiffy stuff unless..) but for me personly, i have no problems with anyone who draw's furry related or yiffy stuff, im carefree and laid back person,


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 4, 2009)

I need to be more open about it ^_^


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not a realy big furry, but if I wanted to, I'd more than happly tell some one I like art. Wow, big news: geek kid likes furry art, more at 7:00


----------



## Nikolai (Feb 4, 2009)

I will say this though, anyone who disliked furries I would still enjoy as a person. I'm the only person I know who doesn't have enemies, and who doesn't dislike another person, and I intend to keep it that way. It makes things so much easier.

In my opinion, if someone has a valid reason to not like furries, you shouldn't dislike them because of it. And even if their reason made no sense, you still shouldn't dislike them.


----------



## Pacific Island (Feb 4, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> I'm not a realy big furry, but if I wanted to, I'd more than happly tell some one I like art. Wow, big news: geek kid likes furry art, more at 7:00



Heh this is a problem I encounter with a lot of people who have never seen anthropomorphic art. They question me about why I draw such things at my age. 

To counter this inquiry, I usually show them the serious art I do in my studio and figure drawing classes, and they will be amazed enough that they forget about having asked their question. 

If they ask again however, I usually respond by saying that I am practicing drawing animals and the human figure at the same time, so that I don't waste a lot practicing time.


----------



## Uro (Feb 4, 2009)

If someone asks me I won't lie about it. Just like I had to tell one of my friends I was gay when he jokingly asked. >.>


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't dislike a person for not being like me, just can't. Now if they go out and kill tons of people... then we wouldn't get along very well.... 

I could careless if a person .bi. etc (even though I'm strait and catholic) In fact I few a few friends that are .bi. and as long as they don't give me "the look" we get along fine.


----------



## ninetails390 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well... I don't really make a point of strutting around announcing "Hi, I'm a furry!" Because... that would be silly. XD But I'm defninitely not denying anything- I'm just avoiding an easy-to-misinterpret label. Honestly, though... my "furry-ish" aspects have been ingrained in me since looong before I knew what a furry was. It's never really occured to em that I ought to, y'know... HIDE the fact that half my mannerisms are blatantly based on animal behavior, or that I draw anthros, or that I view myself as a purple lynxfox. That's just ME- doesn't seem logical to hide myself. But I also avoid publically labeling myself, because way too many people get all bent outta shape over silly little labels.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 4, 2009)

Pacific Island said:


> Heh this is a problem I encounter with a lot of people who have never seen anthropomorphic art. They question me about why I draw such things at my age.
> 
> To counter this inquiry, I usually show them the serious art I do in my studio and figure drawing classes, and they will be amazed enough that they forget about having asked their question.
> 
> If they ask again however, I usually respond by saying that I am practicing drawing animals and the human figure at the same time, so that I don't waste a lot practicing time.


 
Thats a very good way to put it.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 4, 2009)

i like the art of all tipes that have to do with furries


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 4, 2009)

ninetails390 said:


> Well... I don't really make a point of strutting around announcing "Hi, I'm a furry!" Because... that would be silly. XD But I'm defninitely not denying anything- I'm just avoiding an easy-to-misinterpret label. Honestly, though... my "furry-ish" aspects have been ingrained in me since looong before I knew what a furry was. It's never really occured to em that I ought to, y'know... HIDE the fact that half my mannerisms are blatantly based on animal behavior, or that I draw anthros, or that I view myself as a purple lynxfox. That's just ME- doesn't seem logical to hide myself. But I also avoid publically labeling myself, because way too many people get all bent outta shape over silly little labels.


 
i agree, why deny part of who you are?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2009)

Nope, not really.  Most people that know me know that I draw scalie artwork, but that's about it.


----------



## Pacific Island (Feb 4, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> Thats a very good way to put it.



The problem with this is that I am denying myself of who I really am. =p


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> I will say this though, anyone who disliked furries I would still enjoy as a person. I'm the only person I know who doesn't have enemies, and who doesn't dislike another person, and I intend to keep it that way. It makes things so much easier.
> 
> In my opinion, if someone has a valid reason to not like furries, you shouldn't dislike them because of it. And even if their reason made no sense, you still shouldn't dislike them.


i didn't mean in a dislike sort of way, well i ment if there talking about it, but if they just don;'t like it's it's ok... i ment if they understand, and don't like it i can understand that


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 4, 2009)

I am never open about anything, anywhere, at anytime.

Other people don't deserve to have my painful and disgusting life story burned into their brains.

By not telling them, I am doing charitable and necessary work.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 4, 2009)

do you think that is ok to like furryporn and well wanting to do it is fursuit. because one of my friends is like that .


just asking ^_^


----------



## Nikolai (Feb 4, 2009)

Loki-Fox said:


> i didn't mean in a dislike sort of way, well i ment if there talking about it, but if they just don;'t like it's it's ok... i ment if they understand, and don't like it i can understand that



I'm assuming you mean to say that you have a problem with them not liking furries if they don't understand us, and you don't like that, but you'll still like the person. That's fine.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 4, 2009)

speaking about labels, I can't even go around with with the label "hacker" becuase retarted moves/shows made it bad. The real subgroup of hackers that are bad are called crackers. heres a quote from http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html



> "There is another group of people who loudly call themselves hackers, but aren't. These are people (mainly adolescent males) who get a kick out of breaking into computers and phreaking the phone system. Real hackers call these people â€˜crackersâ€™ and want nothing to do with them. Real hackers mostly think crackers are lazy, irresponsible, and not very bright, and object that being able to break security doesn't make you a hacker any more than being able to hotwire cars makes you an automotive engineer. Unfortunately, many journalists and writers have been fooled into using the word â€˜hackerâ€™ to describe crackers; this irritates real hackers no end."


 
The point is that all subcultures (even the fandom) have a darkside. AND becuase of these "darksides" we can no longer be open about who we are without being frown upon the the common people. Well I say *amn to the common people, being normal is for boring people.


----------



## Pacific Island (Feb 4, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> do you think that is ok to like furryporn and well wanting to do it is fursuit. because one of my friends is like that .
> 
> 
> just asking ^_^



It's ok if you keep to yourself. This is really getting into personal fetishes and will only lead people to dislike you if you tell them about it.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 4, 2009)

its ok to like any kind of porn - porn is porn - what you like, and what others like, are two dif. like's


----------



## Nargle (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm just plain open about being myself =3 And I have tact. Nuff said X3


----------



## Laze (Feb 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> No one but other furries need to know.



Pretty much that.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 4, 2009)

Firstly. Can we please move on from these threads? Lrn2search, etc.
Second. This belongs in The Den. Not here.
Thirdly, I am neutral. I don't hide it, I don't scream it.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 4, 2009)

one other person knows...but thats cause he is too. i think >.>
but other than that, nobody knows. if they asked i wouldn't deny it.
i don't wear my collar to school. i will when i get a new one though.
maybe then i can start being more open about it >.>


----------



## Jelly (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not a furry.
But if I was, probably not.


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> one other person knows...but thats cause he is too. i think >.>
> but other than that, nobody knows. if they asked i wouldn't deny it.
> i don't wear my collar to school. i will when i get a new one though.
> maybe then i can start being more open about it >.>


i wore one last time, poeple seemd to not care , i don't no why, but i thought it look cool whereing one, mines is a collor with a ring attached to it lol, but i hardly where it now, cuz i got bord


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, my mother knows because of the csi episode, but she knows that not all furries are like that so its kind of a joke between me and her.

other than that...i wear a "proud to be a furry" pin all the time.
but thats about it.
i'm getting a fursuit soon, si i guess that will probably kick-start my openness into full blown furfag.


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Well, my mother knows because of the csi episode, but she knows that not all furries are like that so its kind of a joke between me and her.
> 
> other than that...i wear a "proud to be a furry" pin all the time.
> but thats about it.
> i'm getting a fursuit soon, si i guess that will probably kick-start my openness into full blown furfag.


theres a furry ep on csi? lol, ive never seen it, is it on youtube? o-o?


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Feb 4, 2009)

my family knows..most of my friends are furs, so it doesn't really matter.  The only people that don;t know are my holy rolling relatives.  Which my mom said, "don't tell them"


----------



## Estidel (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not about to actively tell anyone that I'm a furry, but it's not as if I'd deny it if they asked.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 4, 2009)

No, not by a LONG shot
And I don't give a flying fuck about being called a closet furry 'cuz of it.


----------



## Moka (Feb 4, 2009)

As of a little over a week ago, my mom knows and my closest friends know. I'm also in a furry group on Facebook, so if somebody were observant they could find out that way too.

Most of the people I interact with on a daily basis don't know though, and I don't plan on telling them unless they explicitly ask. I'd imagine doing otherwise would just lead to awkward situations without any real benefit.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 4, 2009)

Loki-Fox said:


> theres a furry ep on csi? lol, ive never seen it, is it on youtube? o-o?



It's called "Fur and Loathing," its kind of funny (if only for the lurid red light flashback and some asshole wearing a gorilla mask), but its still CSI (which means its nearly unwatchable).


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 4, 2009)

I show my friends my art every so often('Cause they like how I draw); Never really imply that there's a fandom based around it, though.
I sure as hell don't show anyone my smut. I don't even show the internet my smut.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 4, 2009)

No im not open about it, allough i do joke around with my friends sometimes


----------



## leon101 (Feb 4, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> one of my friends is really open, he tells people asap and if they don't like it he is like well "i hate you 2" ^_^



That's not nice. Respect other people's opinions.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 4, 2009)

Once again I'm as open as it gets


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2009)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Once again I'm as open as it gets



Why?


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 4, 2009)

No, not really.

A few of my closest family members know I like dragons, but other than that I try not to be open about it unless I meet someone that is one.


----------



## Rhythm (Feb 4, 2009)

Generally, Im not afraid. I'll tell someone straight up that yes, I am a fur.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Aden said:


> Why?



'Cause he's a troll, making furries look like bigger assholes than they already do is a brilliant tactic IMO, although it won't have any effect here. For best results do it in a place that contains a minority of furries and a good number of people who have never heard of the fandom :V .


----------



## Rhythm (Feb 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> 'Cause he's a troll, making furries look like bigger assholes than they already do is a brilliant tactic IMO, although it won't have any effect here. For best results do it in a place that contains a minority of furries and a good number of people who have never heard of the fandom :V .



Yes, scum like you would know. Takes one to know one~


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Rhythm said:


> Yes, you would know.



Just what exactly are you implying sir :[ . Not that I'm a troll I hope, because I'll have you know I've never once trolled anyone, and anyone who says otherwise is a filthy liar >:[ .


----------



## Dahguns (Feb 4, 2009)

nope....i am the bluffer of all bluffers if you ever knew me XD


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 4, 2009)

I told my parents when I went to FA united last year, and explained it the best i could.  Of course, i didn't mention anything about the darker side of the fandom.

I'm open about the fact that I'm a fur only to my close friends, and most of the time i feel like i weird them out with some of the things i say, even if i only briefly mention something involving furry.  As for my fetishes and stuff, my girlfriend is the only person who knows the true extent of it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2009)

Naw not really and even if I do find a furry near me I'm not going to walk up and say "HEY LOOK I'M A FURRY TOO", just because they might not like what you like in the fandom.  The only person that really knows is my little brother but he has interests in it and will probably join the fandom later on.


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 4, 2009)

Hm. I used to be somewhat secretive about being a Furry, but nowadays, I'm generally very open about it; my whole family and pretty much everyone who knows me a bit is aware of the fact that I'm a Furry.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm really open to my best friends.

Surprisingly they are very cool about it.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 4, 2009)

nope, I'm really not open in any way. no one besides myself knows that I'm a fur.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 4, 2009)

It's a fandom, and at its heart it's just like any other fandom.  There's a light side, a dark side, and a gray area.  Some have only passing curiosity, some make it their lives, and some are in between.  The only differences between this fandom and any other are in the details.



Loki-Fox said:


> theres a furry ep on csi? lol, ive never seen it, is it on youtube? o-o?



There's a thread here talking about it and linking to it.  Suits and Suiters -> When fursuits go awry.



jellyhurwit said:


> It's called "Fur and Loathing," its kind of funny (if only for the lurid red light flashback and some asshole wearing a gorilla mask), but its still CSI (which means its nearly unwatchable).



"CSI: Insert City Here," pulp television far from its finest.  =p


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 4, 2009)

*grumbles and tries not to facepalm again*  

I have said it almost a half dozen times on the forums, many many more times in real life.  

*There is nothing to be ashamed about when you are a furry!

*It's a hobby.  It's art.  It's gathering.  It's just about as bad as coming up to your parents and saying:  "I like manga, I'm going to an anime convention this summer - do you think I could have a ride when it comes to that day?"

For cripes sake. *laughs*  Don't think people are automatically going to freak out because of CSI, MTV, and Vanity Fair.  Most people who ask me or I admit to become very curious.  I made a new friend two weeks ago, and when I told her I was furry, she actually was excited.  She has furry subculture friends back where she lives, and on top of that, she wants to attend AnthroCon to expand an anthropology investigation in subcultures.

I think that's pretty nifty. :3


----------



## Muskie (Feb 4, 2009)

Mreh. I Don't tell everyone I meet. but when I go to anime cons, etc, I definately Fuzz it up. XD


----------



## leon101 (Feb 4, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> It's called "Fur and Loathing," its kind of funny (if only for the lurid red light flashback and some asshole wearing a gorilla mask), but its still CSI (which means its nearly unwatchable).



But I love CSI! CSI:NY has become my favorite as of late.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 4, 2009)

If people ask, I'll tell them.

My collar is my subtle sign to other furries of what I am. Plan on wearing the tail soon enough as well.


----------



## Tazzin (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm pretty open. I wear my collar daily and my tail frequently. But, no one where I live really knows about furries. I'd have to think it over if I moved to an aware area.


----------



## Mr Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

No i am not.


----------



## Eleziek (Feb 4, 2009)

My mother knows, and there's a running joke within most of my school and all of the senior class that, "Joe likes dragons"

Never paraded it around, but during band camp this past year we were playing a social-get-to-know game and my best friend took a pot shot at me (The game was you say something you haven't done, and anyone that has done it admits to it) by saying, "I've never masturbated to dragons" and it just sort of exploded from there. Now most people know what a furry is, and a large chunk of the band has seen a lot of clean and not-so-clean furry artwork. In all honesty, no one cares here. It just makes for some really good jokes here and there.


----------



## Voxxa (Feb 4, 2009)

i got 'FURRY AND PROUD' all over my xbox bio lol


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Rhythm said:


> Yes, scum like you would know. Takes one to know one~



Hahaha missed the edit, I like this version better  .


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 4, 2009)

im fairly open about it, i wear a collar and a tail at gigs most of the time and afterwards people will ask me if its a part of the performance or what and i tell em that im a furry. Most ppl just scratch their heads and walk away.
(in a band fyi)


But to my family no im not open to them about it (at least my parents anyway) my mom would make fun of me after she researched it using substandard web sites (ED, godhatesfurries and the like) and say im not to go near any dogs. and my dad, hes like a John Wayne type of guy hed probably be disappointed and things'd never be the same (now how the hell am i gonna tell em im gay)  oh well nother bridge at another time i guess


----------



## Kujila (Feb 4, 2009)

My 'irl friends' that are internet fiends like myself know.  Other than that, no.

And it's probably better that way

"PROUD TO BE A FURRY" usually is taken as "PROUD TO BE _PART OF A FANDOM WITH WHOLE TONS OF WEIRD ASS SHIT_" by the public... even if you personally aren't into all sort of '_WEIRD ASS SHIT_' (or maybe you are, lol) the huge amount of crazy, socially-unacceptable content already tarnishes the concept of a furry for anyone who hears about it.

Rude, crude, and socially unacceptable! :grin:


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2009)

Yup. Most of my friends know, and I'm not afraid to show my furry drawings to anyone.


----------



## haynari (Feb 4, 2009)

fairly open. most of my friends know. most don't care. My mom dad and sis know as well. my sis could care less but my parents are fairly uninformed about wtf a furry is.


----------



## The Grey One (Feb 4, 2009)

No I'm not - I've only told one of my friends about being a furry so far.


----------



## fangborn (Feb 4, 2009)

i'm open to my friends but my parents don't need to know yet.


----------



## Zin (Feb 4, 2009)

I totally let everyone know. ^^ All my friends and family know. :3 I'm not ashamed to admit it in the slightest.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 4, 2009)

To SOME (mom, some friends, furry locals, and a few others)


----------



## cern (Feb 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Nope.
> 
> No one but other furries need to know.


seconded.


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 5, 2009)

not really, except for when people notice my wallpaper and when I'm writing stories.


----------



## cern (Feb 5, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> *grumbles and tries not to facepalm again*
> 
> I have said it almost a half dozen times on the forums, many many more times in real life.
> 
> ...


I see you've never lived in a place were even being openly gay is asking for physical trouble, much less groups that can be interpreted to be just as if not more deviant. 

Whatever the case, my parents learned about furry *THROUGH* CSI, MTV, and Vanity Fair, and frankly that stuff creeps me out as much as it did them, not least because going to meets in person largely confirmed pretty much all of it as true, regardless of how bad some people want to pretend it isn't overwhelmingly prevalent in the fandom. Frankly the less they know about my connections to it, the better.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 5, 2009)

Fuck no. I'm total closet furry.  Only my gf and my furry friends know. 

I'm a mechanic, so most people I work with are bigots.  Being open furry which the line of work i'm in is how I'd get beat up in the parking lot after work.  Or getting garbage cans emptied on my toolbox.  Or getting my tire slit while i'm in work. 

I'm sorry I'm not in a position I can't be totally open about who I am.  Sometimes life just doesn't work out that way.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 5, 2009)

Somewhat open.

I draw a lot of wolf anthros during school, and I got a comment from somebody asking me what I was drawing, I said, "I am drawing a wolf because they are my favorite animals."

I am also presenting a poster tommarow explaining the Articles of Confederation for Social Studies. There is a wolf anthro I drew on it, so I am looking forward to awnswering a lot of questions :3

Also, I want to get a collar, when I do, I will wear it a lot


----------



## cern (Feb 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Somewhat open.
> I am also presenting a poster tommarow explaining the Articles of Confederation for Social Studies. There is a wolf anthro I drew on it, so I am looking forward to awnswering a lot of questions :3


lol, back in high school one of my classmates had a poster presentation on Dionysus that included some Frank Gembeck drawing of the eponymous diety. She mentioned it as though she stumbled across it in google search and didn't know about furry, though.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 5, 2009)

Most of my close friends know, its not something I hide or give much thought about simply because not many people even know what it is here. So.

Today sitting with some friends and my mate at corporatecoffeeplaceinserthere one of them (who I'm not close to) somehow brings up furries... Or maybe me or my mate did... Uh. Whatever. Either way, I asked her if she dislikes furrys, and she says no, and I ask if she knows what they are, and she replies yes, and I say "Well good, because I'm a furry." 

And then comes the sex parties in fursuits idea. NO. NO. BAD.

XD Fckers. I swear.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't give a fuck who finds out.

However, I'm not the kind of furry who runs around in a fagfursuit, humping anything with a large enough hole to fit my hyperphallus.


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Somewhat open.
> 
> I draw a lot of wolf anthros during school, and I got a comment from somebody asking me what I was drawing, I said, "I am drawing a wolf because they are my favorite animals."
> 
> ...


 
i draw dragons all the time

and i put them on all the projects i can, i managed to put them on my economics project(it was a college budget project) i even did a castle project thing a few years ago and put a dragon in it(castle made out of legos cuz i was lazy with it XD)

ehhh, everything i do has something to do with dragons and i dont hide it


----------



## Miles_Rose (Feb 6, 2009)

I have that attitude, here I'll sum it up in a quote "I'M FURRY AND I DON'T CARE WHO KNOWS IT!"


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 6, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> I have that attitude, here I'll sum it up in a quote "I'M FURRY AND I DON'T CARE WHO KNOWS IT!"



I don't see the pride in that. I am who I am, i'm not gonna pretend that being proud of something like this is gonna make it accepted by even a small minority of society. 

I wouldn't have any friends if I didn't put this in the closet.  It's  hard thing to deal with and I can't afford to be so open about it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 6, 2009)

NO, I'M NOT OPEN ABOUT BEING A FURRY.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, i don't exactly scream out to everyone I meet that I'm a furry, how wold that sound?
"Hello"
"I'M A FURRY, DUMBFUCK!!!"

Naa, I don't think so. But I'm not secretly hiding it as it were something to be ashamed of either.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone with a real career, especially in things like animation needs to keep this shit under wraps as any affiliation with the furry fandom will get your ass fired and potentially blacklisted by the entire industry. 

I doubt any of the people who know this first hand would appreciate being named here as I imagine it would lead to them getting bugged about it, but anyone who laughs this off should know it has happened to people on this very site and will likely be happening more and more as people find out just how disgusting the fandom really is :V .


----------



## John Wolf (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes in deed, I walk around town with this strap on wolf's tail, long ears and ask the public to scratch my ears. lol (sarcastically)


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 6, 2009)

Being open as a furry is like going to a mosque and trying to convert Muslims into Christians. That's how I see it, anyway.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 6, 2009)

StrayTree said:


> Being open as a furry is like going to a mosque and trying to convert Muslims into Christians. That's how I see it, anyway.



LUL exactly!  Look at what homosexuals have to deal with in this world.  Do you EVER think we'll even get HALF way near as socially accepted as they have been?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 6, 2009)

No, I am not an "Open Furry" to strangers.
Only my family and closest friends know that I am one.

The reason why: when some people hear the word furry, they hear CSI. Repeating the same thing treying to clear that up can be taxing. If people ask politely when I am out with my friends and I have a tail on during a fur meet, I will answer to my best abilities.


----------



## Mauru (Feb 6, 2009)

I am not a furry, I just like nature a lot. 

and I am not shameful to show that.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The reason why: when some people hear the word furry, they hear CSI. Repeating the same thing treying to clear that up can be taxing. If people ask politely when I am out with my friends and I have a tail on during a fur meet, I will answer to my best abilities.



Well, before that it was that MTV special, remember that? MTV did a good job making us look stupid.  So did CSI.  They are out to make fun of us.  No one will ever take you seriously when you say you fursuit. 

Honestly (and I know i'll take heat for saying this) but I think the fandom would be getting alot more respect today if it wasn't for fursuiters.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 6, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Well, before that it was that MTV special, remember that? MTV did a good job making us look stupid.  So did CSI.  They are out to make fun of us.  No one will ever take you seriously when you say you fursuit.
> 
> Honestly (and I know i'll take heat for saying this) but I think the fandom would be getting alot more respect today if it wasn't for fursuiters.



dont get me wrong, FurSuiters are crazy .. but, if you think about it ... look at all the Sporting mascots that wear fursuits ... they are accepted & they entertain the kids

heck, even FurSuiting for charity is always a sign of a good thing 

thats my 2 pence on the fursuit thing


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 6, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> dont get me wrong, FurSuiters are crazy .. but, if you think about it ... look at all the Sporting mascots that wear fursuits ... they are accepted & they entertain the kids
> 
> heck, even FurSuiting for charity is always a sign of a good thing
> 
> thats my 2 pence on the fursuit thing



I agree it's fu*ked up.  Honestly, fursuiters are very kind people.  But it seems the media has decided to take them as the representatives of the fandom, and have turned them into the demonized furry icons. 

It's easy for them to make fun of fursuiters. I never got the appeal of fursuiters, but I try not to blame them for what happend, cause even though they might be the center of ridcule for furries in the eyes of the media, if it wasn't them, it would of been someone else.


----------



## Mauru (Feb 6, 2009)

I do think fur suits can be very "unique" but I believe is a type of subculture. Like emo, gangster and other type of groups people invent to feel they are part of something.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Feb 7, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> I don't see the pride in that. I am who I am, i'm not gonna pretend that being proud of something like this is gonna make it accepted by even a small minority of society.
> 
> I wouldn't have any friends if I didn't put this in the closet.  It's  hard thing to deal with and I can't afford to be so open about it.



Okay,it's more like, I let all of my family know, and my friends, I don't go to the streets and yell that, but If someone asks, I'll say "Yes, I am a furry"


----------



## Dexiro (Feb 7, 2009)

i'm not afraid to tell people, i just choose not to because my friends think i'm weird enough as it is xD

i've told one friend just to experiment.. and my parents found out (i still don't know how :S) but they were ok with it


----------



## haynari (Feb 7, 2009)

For the most part yes.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldn't have any friends if I didn't put this in the closet. It's hard thing to deal with and I can't afford to be so open about it.[/quote]

I completely agree with that. It would be a bit rough to be taken sereously by many of my non-furry friends. a few people would get it, most wouldn't. I do show some signs of it, of which are subtle like the background of my phone is of anthropomorphic cats, other than that I only talk about it to those who I truly feel will understand. Which tends to not be that many.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 7, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Well, before that it was that MTV special, remember that? MTV did a good job making us look stupid.  So did CSI.  They are out to make fun of us.  No one will ever take you seriously when you say you fursuit.
> 
> *Honestly (and I know i'll take heat for saying this) but I think the fandom would be getting alot more respect today if it wasn't for fursuiters.*



It's the other way around. 
I am a Fursuiter and a maker, and I volunteer in costumes at local events. The fursuiters who go out and place their time volunteering at events: such as SPCA or other charity events. Without the fursuiters, the furry fandom wouldn't be known today. People who'd see a furry outside of the fandom volunteering or walking around in the mall as a pervert, they would see a person in a mascot costume entertaining people. The point of a fursuit itself is for public entertainment. Once you put on the fursuit, you have to be "clean.
There are many other makers/suiters here that also take their time to volunteer at events and such and give the fandom a good view of what it is, instead of a bunch of pictures online of "Shitting dog nipples".

It's the perverts and the fetish-shoving introverted faggots that give us a bad image because they speak before they think...especially on TV documentaries like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htq3FwZ1mw8

You can find the second part.
What gives us a bad stigma are those who want to shove "Accept me", while also shoving their fetish in people.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 7, 2009)

It's the perverts and the fetish-shoving introverted faggots that give us a bad image because they speak before they think...especially on TV documentaries like this one:

That is completely my problem and a number of furries problem. It sucks that in many main stream instances we are cast as freaks. This is why I think it would be so difficult to explain to people (i.e. family and non-furry friends) that I am a furry when I know that there first impression is of that kind of grabage.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 7, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Well, before that it was that MTV special, remember that? MTV did a good job making us look stupid.  So did CSI.  They are out to make fun of us.  No one will ever take you seriously when you say you fursuit.
> 
> Honestly (and I know i'll take heat for saying this) but I think the fandom would be getting alot more respect today if it wasn't for fursuiters.



Excuse me? What kind of trash talk is that? First of all, it's not our fault that a few TV shows decided to misrepresent us for ratings. Maybe if some of the perverts in the fandom would keep their porn more private, the tv shows would not see an opening to target the fandom as a sexually deviant club.

Don't pin the blame on us. About 99.9 percent of all furrie porn is drawn cartoons and you want to blame the one aspect of the fandom that is mostly clean and sane for the problems with media relations? Mods can give me an infraction for this but I don't care. Fuck you man. Fuck you.

That is just wrong. In 15 pages of talking to people on another site, do you know what finally convinces people who are watching both sides that furries are not that bad? Me coming and sharing three different personal stories involving suiting, including actual pictures of me in suit. I get people who are not furs PMing me calling me a hero, when they don't even like furs. I get all sorts of people who either were nuetral or negative about us, changing their tone completely.

When people public hear that I volunteer while in costume, they go from "Fursuit? Weird" to "Wow, that's awesome." The fandom is worse off with out. We can go out and give the public an image that will stick and perhaps eventually erase the bull-shit that you find on TV channels like Spike TV.

We can go out there, and when we volunteer, run charities, ect...it changes people in a good way. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAulLsUdacg
There is something wrong with that? I beg to differ. Without the suiters, the fur fandom would have huge problems even worse than they do now.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 7, 2009)

jazzcat said:


> It's the perverts and the fetish-shoving introverted faggots that give us a bad image because they speak before they think...especially on TV documentaries like this one:
> 
> That is completely my problem and a number of furries problem. It sucks that in many main stream instances we are cast as freaks. This is why I think it would be so difficult to explain to people (i.e. family and non-furry friends) that I am a furry when I know that there first impression is of that kind of grabage.



Because the first thing that comes to mind when people say furries is "Sex addicts" if they do not know about furries.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because the first thing that comes to mind when people say furries is "Sex addicts" if they do not know about furries.


 
It seems to happen most times when the furry fandom is on tv or otherwise reported in some way. It just doesn't help when the media puts a direct generalization that sheds a dim light one the whole thing.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 7, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Don't pin the blame on us. About 99.9 percent of all furrie porn is drawn cartoons and you want to blame the one aspect of the fandom that is mostly clean and sane for the problems with media relations? Mods can give me an infraction for this but I don't care. Fuck you man. Fuck you.
> 
> That is just wrong. In 15 pages of talking to people on another site, do you know what finally convinces people who are watching both sides that furries are not that bad?





MaxCoyote said:


> I agree it's fu*ked up. Honestly, fursuiters are very kind people. But it seems the media has decided to take them as the representatives of the fandom, and have turned them into the demonized furry icons.
> 
> It's easy for them to make fun of fursuiters. I never got the appeal of fursuiters, but I try not to blame them for what happend, cause even though they might be the center of ridcule for furries in the eyes of the media, if it wasn't them, it would of been someone else.



You should try reading EVERYTHING I type before you decide to bad mouth me. 

And as for fursuiters being the saviors of furdom, I don't buy it.  Fursuiters are just as perverted as the rest of us. THey are no exception.  I can't tell you how many times i've heard a story about people who make zippers in the front AND back of their suits just so they can have sex in them. Pluss the fact you see middle aged men, dressed up in fursuits as tall busty furry females.  THIS is the stuff the media sees. If it was just all people dressed up like Mickey Mouse I doubt it'd be as big of a deal as it is. 

If you bothered to read what I posted after that, I do believe it isn't fursuiters DIRECT fault, in terms of the people themselfs.  I'm mostly saying that, the fact is, if it wasn't for fursuiters, the media wouldn't have such a perfect target for us.  Fursuiters make it easy for the media to label us as perverts.  Sure, there are good fursuiters out there. But there are also good furry artists out there that don't just draw porn.  Next time you wanna say fursuiters are the moral pinical of furdom, just let me know and I'll show you a picture of a fursuiter dressed in leather with a dildo strapped to her (or his) cloth pelvis.

But agian, i'm not BLAMING them, i'm just admitting the fact that they are the image of furry to the rest of society. And that image is generally negitive, weither we like it or not.  And I don't.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 7, 2009)

jazzcat said:


> It seems to happen most times when the furry fandom is on tv or otherwise reported in some way. It just doesn't help when the media puts a direct generalization that sheds a dim light one the whole thing.




The best you can do is educate them.

But then again, we get off lightly. If they saw something like "cub porn" or the people who are "zoos" in the fandom, that's a whole new can of worms they can go fishing with..


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

i am in no way open abut bein a furry


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> You should try reading EVERYTHING I type before you decide to bad mouth me.
> 
> And as for fursuiters being the saviors of furdom, I don't buy it. Fursuiters are just as perverted as the rest of us. THey are no exception. I can't tell you how many times i've heard a story about people who make zippers in the front AND back of their suits just so they can have sex in them. Pluss the fact you see middle aged men, dressed up in fursuits as tall busty furry females. THIS is the stuff the media sees. If it was just all people dressed up like Mickey Mouse I doubt it'd be as big of a deal as it is.
> 
> ...


 
i totaly understand what your saying... ive been subjectted to something liek that


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 7, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> You should try reading EVERYTHING I type before you decide to bad mouth me.
> 
> And as for fursuiters being the saviors of furdom, I don't buy it.  Fursuiters are just as perverted as the rest of us. THey are no exception.  I can't tell you how many times i've heard a story about people who make zippers in the front AND back of their suits just so they can have sex in them. Pluss the fact you see middle aged men, dressed up in fursuits as tall busty furry females.  THIS is the stuff the media sees. If it was just all people dressed up like Mickey Mouse I doubt it'd be as big of a deal as it is.
> 
> ...



You messed up when you left a single post at "We are better off without the fursuiters."

Try understanding what is being said. Yes the people behind the fursuit might be just as much a pervert as the rest. But the point being made is that the act of suiting is for the majority, cleaner than the rest of the fandom. When you go out into public, and when you go to a con, you are forced as a suiter to be clean. Otherwise you will be kicked out of the con/ and or ostracized by the entire community for overstepping your boundaries.

Suiters have a massive responsibility when donning the suit, and for many they take the responsibility seriously.

Stories are little more than hear say. Stories can easily be made up on the spot. Why do think when I tell non-furs on another website about personal experiences in suit, I pair them up with pictures of those said personal experience. It makes it more legitimate.

In any case you are not better than the writers of ED, or the people behind the ridiculous fursuit related bits on MTV or Spike TV when you are going to start throwing about judgments based on what a few minute pepole do with their suits.

There is no bringing it up anyway. It's irrelevent. If a suit has a zipper on the front or the back as in around the groin or butt area, that suit has it covered when it is taken out into public or the con. People tend to pair of clothes so you dont' focus on the bits that you cannot see. 

In any case not all suits with zippers in the front are for sex. sometimes if a suit is hard to get on or off, they put a zipper in the front, especially for guys so they can more easily use the restroom. Also there tend to be big zippers in the back of a costume for easy access. Zippers also tend to show up in the back so you can more easily attach a tail. It is too easy to take a look at a zipper and draw the wrong conclusion based on what you have seen online or on TV.

As far as I know watching the media, busty suits are not focused on. In any case the reason why people will sometimes switch gender with costumes is to see what it feels like to be treated like the opposite gender. If there is a problem oh well. Drag Queens do it...and some suiters do it to. Even then based on actual experience (not stories here) that tends to be a minority.

Often people who switch gender in costume don't speak so that you cannot tell if that is really a guy in a girl costme or a girl in a guy costume.

I read what you said. You don't understand what you are talking about. If we did not have fursuiters for the media to focus on the fur fandom would be seriously screwed, fuck up, fucked down, fucked sidewise, fucked inside and out. First of all, if the media focus's on the false idea that suiting is all about having sex in suit...it is too easy to reshape and redirect the idea simply by acting out in the appropriate way.

For example, you can show people the the more accurate side by going out and volunteering, helping with charities, ect. Then if people ask, and you say you are a fur it helps open up good dialouge and then gives a big chance to give them a positive image.

If the suiters did not exist, than the media would focus on something else, something darker, something much more easy to misconstrue and destory the fandom and nearly every site associated. Feral Porn could make the media think we are nothing more than bestialphiles due to drawing of feral animals with erect dongs, ect. Cub Porn could give the idea that we are all nothing more than closet Pedophiles. There are fetish's out there that can give the idea we are all about rape.

There is nothing you can do once the media gets a hold of that and spreads it to society to turn a negative image based on Cub or Zoo porn, into something positive. It cannot be done.

If the media focus's on just the minute amount of furries who make a mature aspect out of suiting, even if they misconstrue it to mean everyone who suits is into that or all furries are into that, the fandom is getting off lightly.

The way you are wording what you say you are blaming them. You are saying basically that if not for the sutiers the media would have nothing to focus on. I am saying that is not true. What they focus on, if you take that away, they will focus on something else, something that can create worse problems.

This is like the whole thing with cursing. Some people think that getting rid of curse words will solve some sort of problem with profinity. It won't. Take away fuck, shit, damn, slut, whore, cunt, twat, ect....it just gets replaced with things like, blit, walsh, chak, grit, flak....
Reference:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5q3TG5yCG0

You did not think this out, what you are saying. Maybe I was overly aggressive but what you are suggesting and saying is completely inane.

I could turn and say, that there would not be a misrepresentation of suiters if people kept their porn off the internet, and kept it private where it perhaps belongs. Should I then say that we would be better off without the galleries of porn and the porn artists? No...that's not fair either because not all of them irresponsible. Instead of pointing fingers at who is to blame for the bad imagine, and instead of saying we are better off with out {insert thing here} we should instead pull together and think about the real cause of the problem. The real reason we have a bad imagine is partly due to the fault of us all, not just a handful of individuals. Then we can work together if we cared to to affect real change.

I cannot make people keep their porn private. I cannot stop MTV or Spike TV from doing what they do. I can when I walk out the door in suit, give me something better and more positive to focus on. Then when people ask questions online or offline about the fandom, I can give them an objective answer that addressed the pros and cons to the best of my ability based not on personal feelings but actual research, and looking in to every as much as I possibly can.

People who draw porn could do their part by being responsible with it. Not only that they can refrain from shoving what they are into, into the faces of other people. It is better to do this than point fingers and say "Damn those fur-suiters, blah, blah, we are better off without them." all you really do when you do that is address nothing.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 7, 2009)

only if it's another furry....


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nope, just too much of an argument to actually talk about this sorta stuff in real life (for me at least)


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2009)

Only with my parents because I can't keep anything from them.  I wouldn't dare let anyone in my school know, I'd get ridiculed.  I don't live in too tolerant of an area...maybe in college I'll be open about it.


----------



## Slade (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I am.


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 7, 2009)

I am opening up about it. I don't really care who knows. I am not reliant on having friends. Most people I know hate it, but that is them. In the end it does not matter who knows and who does not.


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 7, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> only if it's another furry....



There is a flaw to that statement - the furry might not be open and might not know that you are a furry as well.


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I haven't really opened up to anyone about it yet, I just joined FA. I have a lot of bros in college with me that I've known through High School and I know they wouldn't take it too well so I probably will keep it to myself. I've been feeling like complete sh*t the past few days... I'm a little lost but I'll get through it fine.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> But the point being made is that the act of suiting is for the majority, cleaner than the rest of the fandom. When you go out into public, and when you go to a con, you are forced as a suiter to be clean. Otherwise you will be kicked out of the con/ and or ostracized by the entire community for overstepping your boundaries.



Wow, so now fursuiters are even CLEANER then all the other furries? You see, the reason I don't agree with you, besides the fact you're not listening to what i'm trying to say (or you just totally missed the point) is that you seem to be impling that fursuiters are better then other furries. 



> In any case you are not better than the writers of ED, or the people behind the ridiculous fursuit related bits on MTV or Spike TV when you are going to start throwing about judgments based on what a few minute pepole do with their suits.


Are you reading anything i'm posting?  The reason I mentioned those people who put on big breasted dildo suits is an example to debunk your offensive theory that fursuiters are better then other furries. The point I was making, is that they are just as perverse as everyone else here. You, me, the next guy who posts below me, all of us.  Again, you put fursuiters on a pedistal. I treat them as equals.  You don't seem to see that. 



> In any case not all suits with zippers in the front are for sex. sometimes if a suit is hard to get on or off, they put a zipper in the front, especially for guys so they can more easily use the restroom. Also there tend to be big zippers in the back of a costume for easy access. Zippers also tend to show up in the back so you can more easily attach a tail. It is too easy to take a look at a zipper and draw the wrong conclusion based on what you have seen online or on TV.


... so what?  AND some ARE used for sex.  I know that as a fact cause I know fursuiters that have fursuit sex.  It's more popular then you think.  There is NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT.  My point is that fursuiters are the same as all those other furries out there.  Just as many are pervs, just as many are normal.  All you seem to be doing is being defensive, when I try to say, over and over and over again that we are all equal. 

Often people who switch gender in costume don't speak so that you cannot tell if that is really a guy in a girl costme or a girl in a guy costume.



> I read what you said. You don't understand what you are talking about. If we did not have fursuiters for the media to focus on the fur fandom would be seriously screwed, fuck up, fucked down, fucked sidewise, fucked inside and out. First of all, if the media focus's on the false idea that suiting is all about having sex in suit...it is too easy to reshape and redirect the idea simply by acting out in the appropriate way.


That's not true.  That's part of it, a more synical and mean part of it.  But they simply get a kick out of fursuiting in general. Think it's childish and repulsitve.  I hate hearing that stuff as much as you do.  And honestly, the kind of tones you're taking against me are insulting and ignorant.  I've been a furry for 10 years. Who are you to say I don't know what i'm talking about? You need to PUT THE KNIFE DOWN and stop being so defensive for someone who's drying to defend fursuiters. 



> If the suiters did not exist, than the media would focus on something else, something darker, something much more easy to misconstrue and destory the f...blah blah blah


Sorry I had to cutt that off.  Trying to save space. The fact that if it wasn't for fursuits, it would just be something else, is something I have said, and agreed two twice already in my privious comments.  Again, you don't read what I type. 



> The way you are wording what you say you are blaming them. You are saying basically that if not for the sutiers the media would have nothing to focus on. I am saying that is not true. What they focus on, if you take that away, they will focus on something else, something that can create worse problems.
> 
> You did not think this out, what you are saying. Maybe I was overly aggressive but what you are suggesting and saying is completely inane.


Sorry, I had to stop there.  Honestly, I'm tired of this.  You're treating me like every person who's ever criticized your way of life, and I don't deserve it.  Expecially since i'm trying to defend your way of life.  I think you owe me and apology. 

As for all that hurtful, inacutate ignorant things you said about me and my viewpoints, i'll just say what i've alreay said twice again, but this time i'll put it in list format.  Maybe that will help you concentrate. 

â€¢ I have nothing against fursuiters. I treat them as equals.
â€¢ I have friends who fursuit. 
â€¢ Nothing is wrong with fursuiting. It's fun and helps furs be more social.
â€¢ I have complete respect for fursuiting. 

Now, lets re-review my POINT about mass media and fursuiters.

â€¢ Media has decided to target fursuiters as the icon of furdom.
â€¢ Media does their best to demonize and turn fursuiters into perverts.
â€¢ Without fursuiters, attention towards furries probably wouldn't be as intence/popular (people wouldn't care as much). 
â€¢ Fursuiters are EQUAL to all other furs.  They have just as many perverts, good kind normal people, or wierd people or whatever. They are not better then anyone else just becaues they fursuit. 
â€¢â€¢ THAT BEING SAID, weither I (or you) like it or not, the image of furdom may be different if fursuiters wern't around. I"m not saying I don't want them, i'm just saying that they have helped, over the years, to put a spotlight on the fandom(for the good and the bad), exposing EVERYONE's demons.  Do you really think they would of done that CSI episode if it wasn't for fursuiters? No. 

So, in closing, PULL THE GUN AWAY FROM MY FACE PLEASE. :3 k?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Honestly I think the fandom would be better off without furries :V . Furries ruin everything they come in contact with, if we threw those faggots out the media would have nothing to exploit, and no one would have to feel ashamed of being associated with the fandom.


----------



## Kingman (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm open about it, I just don't care what they think, even if they are friends, and hell even told one of professors at college and now she is interested in the furry culture.


----------



## Moka (Feb 8, 2009)

Kingman said:


> I'm open about it, I just don't care what they think, even if they are friends, and hell even told one of professors at college and now she is interested in the furry culture.



It would be neat if a sociology professor took an interest in furries. We're an interesting group, I'm sure there's plenty of material out there that would make an excellent research paper.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 8, 2009)

Moka said:


> It would be neat if a sociology professor took an interest in furries. We're an interesting group, I'm sure there's plenty of material out there that would make an excellent research paper.




lol yeah, what if someone were to write a paper for some class about furries lol, that would be really strange


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm fairly open.

Most of my friends know I'm a furry and they're cool about it.

I don't go running around cities shouting "I'm a furry."


----------



## person8165 (Feb 8, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> lol yeah, what if someone were to write a paper for some class about furries lol, that would be really strange


 
although im not really part of this conversation... i remember hearing that someone did write a paper about furries. they were doing this thing in subclutures in his class and he got furry fandom. and yes, it would be really strange ^^


that aside, im not really open about being a furry. No one, of my knowledge knows that im a furry. But i really would like to tell my parents, but i just cant.


----------



## Jack (Feb 8, 2009)

yes, but only to those who i think i can trust.


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 8, 2009)

a


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 8, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Wow, so now fursuiters are even CLEANER then all the other furries? You see, the reason I don't agree with you, besides the fact you're not listening to what i'm trying to say (or you just totally missed the point) is that you seem to be impling that fursuiters are better then other furries.
> 
> Are you reading anything i'm posting?  The reason I mentioned those people who put on big breasted dildo suits is an example to debunk your offensive theory that fursuiters are better then other furries. The point I was making, is that they are just as perverse as everyone else here. You, me, the next guy who posts below me, all of us.  Again, you put fursuiters on a pedistal. I treat them as equals.  You don't seem to see that.
> 
> ...



If you have been part of the suiting community and you understand it, yes it is cleaner that the rest of the community no matter how perverse the person inside the suit is. Separate the people from the actual aspect and you will understand. That the minority of the suiting business is used for sex does not stop it from being the more clean aspect of the fandom. 

Try looking for suit makers who make yiff suits. You come up pretty dry, it's like a stream in a drought. You're lucky to find people to do it because most just don't. Compare that to the drawing part of the fandom, where you have absolutely no problem finding porn makes/people to draw you porn.

What you are doing is putting more emphasis on the misconstrued ideas of the television shows, and so called stories rather than pay attention to what the subject actually is, means, and embodies.

Secondlyl, who are you to decide that boob suits are automatically perverted? So you lookat the boobs and maybe your mind goes into the gutter or something, but many boot suits exist just to cross gender. To get that experience of being treated like a lady you have to have padding, and that translates into large sized melons sometimes. That is not to say that all boob suits are like that. I know one that was ordered from Beastcub, and when the person got it in, the person opened them and restuffed them and now posts rather questionable videos on youtube. That really is a minority. You know though kids tend at look at these suits more accurately then most adults to. Adult see "Boobs" and see something rather perverted... Kids see "Female!".

If you cannot look at those kinds of suits without forcing some sort of perverted association that is your problem, okay? All I am saying is that boob-suit does not equal "exists for perverted reasons" and Zippers in certain areas does not equal sex suit. It would be nice if you didn't seem to feel it necessary to perpetrate that.

I'm treating you as you deserve to be treated for opening your mouth, saying something very inane and then trying to back-peddle. If you don't have an issue with suitors, if you mean what you say you would have never said "We are better off without the suiters". That right there suggest a level of lacking knowledge, which is ignorance, because no person who actually thinks this out will come to that conclusion or say it in passing.

You keep on back-peddling all you want. I already understand what you mean to say and if you don't want to heat to be applied to you, be more careful how you word things and think before you post. Personally I could care less if people are going to criticize me for being as suiter....but if someone is going to say something so inane as "The fur fandom is better off without the suiters" I'm going to speak my mind because that is not true and that is something that should never be said, at least by those who understand the topic.

The media, especially the worst documentaries focusing on furs, don't focus on the suits so much as the freaks who are not in suits. I say freaks of course as they would look to the public eye. Take "Anna Meets the Furries", when it focused on a group of heavily obese furs who were the epitome of weird, Stalking Cat who was an asshole while on screen (tends to be that way offscreen too), and related stuff like that. 9 times out of ten when someone brings up yiffing in suit it's not even a suit. Often it's a skin tight leotard, or body makeup which arguble is not a suit...only spoof things really focus on actual sex in actual suits, like American Dad, CSI, 1000 Ways to Die, and the filth that shows up on MTV. Even the thing that showed up on Animal Planet did not really focus on us, the focused on a group that has nothing to do with us, Otherkin. Apparently you don't fully understand how the media dues target us, so you are better off not even opening your mouth when it comes to this subject.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 8, 2009)

Back to the topic here, I'm open to those who ask questions. I won't flaunt being a fur in the faces of other people. I'm not going to run around and sort of hide being a fur and be afraid to talk to Zeke before class starts about current commissions and stuff.

I'm not going to sit and not get on FA while at class due to some fear. There is nothing to be afraid of at least for me and Zeke.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 8, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> lol yeah, what if someone were to write a paper for some class about furries lol, that would be really strange


 
Actually I was concidering doing so for my research and argumentative writing class. I have a whole lot of material about it and I'm sure I could make a good paper, but there would be the whole thing with peer review. And I'm not quite willing to be open enough about being a furry to have a friend read a detailed discription on what I know of the subject. 

That would be a good subject about subcultures for sure though, but sociology was last semester.


----------



## krowy (Feb 16, 2009)

I've never openly admitted to anyone that I was a furry except once.
She's actually a girl down the hall (I live in a dorm), and all she said was "Oh shit, do you have those weird ass fetishes and stuff?" X>

We're still good friends, and it's just something I've given her to joke about. Needless to say, if I had a "Furfag" shirt, I'd wear it.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 16, 2009)

I never "openly" admit my furriness.

But I like to leave "hints" of it until someone finally asks me a question.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm relatively open about it, can't say I've really done anything to hide it.

Actually I've turned several of my friends into furries, which was weird as I'm apparently contagious. It usually starts when someone starts greeting me with meow online and then spreads from there. o.o;

My parents don't know, mostly cause they don't know much about me anymore these days.  I know my girlfriend knows because she helped me pick out my ears and tail. She thinks I look cute in stripes. ^_^

So yeah, I guess I'm very open about it. o.o;


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 16, 2009)

only like 3 people know about my furryness because of us playing a game of secrets lol


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I never "openly" admit my furriness.
> 
> But I like to leave "hints" of it until someone finally asks me a question.




actually this is just like me


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 16, 2009)

WolfTailz said:


> actually this is just like me


 
Same here, except nobody actually asks me. I guess I leave pretty subtle hints, but I guess none of my friends either no anything about furries or wouldn't care either way. 

Although I do have a suspicion that one of my friends is a furry because he made a random reference to them while hanging out. Never asked him about it though, but I guess that will be in due time.


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 16, 2009)

I will tell most people i meet if i see them for more than one day.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

If someone asks me "hey are you a furry" I reply "yes", other then that it's my little secret. It's not smart to go around screaming "I'M A FURRY! I'M A FURRY!"


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2009)

I've not really told anyone that I'm a fur, except for a few online friends, whom i trust. When i told them, they were surprisingly accepting about it.

The only problem, is real life. I'm not telling anyone that I'm a fur, most definitely not my family, as they would most likely freak out. 
Well, maybe not my mom, she's already accepted the fact that I'm different from anyone else, both in my personality, and hobbies/likes and dislikes. 

Apart from that, no one knows that i watch Hentai, either, 'cept for a few online friends.. They'd prob freak out about that fact, too..


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't flaunt it but I am not ashamed to honestly answer 'yes' when asked about it.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 16, 2009)

I told a few friends. Apparently the only one who felt weird talking about it was me 
As for everyone else: I won't lie about it, and I don't work to hide it. There's no shame, but it is more-or-less private.


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just told my Mother, and the end result was great. I can now express my Furryness in the house! No more hiding 

(Woot for open minded loving moms!)

I am somewhat open about it though..


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 16, 2009)

No not really, but only if i knew them and they wouldnt freak out if i did tell them


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't really hide it, i just don't tell my folks. If they ask me if I'm a fur, then i will most likely say "Yes, i am a fur".

If no one asks, i won't tell.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> If someone asks me "hey are you a furry" I reply "yes", other then that it's my little secret. It's not smart to go around screaming "I'M A FURRY! I'M A FURRY!"


 
This is basically the golden rule for me as well.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Feb 16, 2009)

My closest family members know a bit, but other than that, no. I'm a bit of a private person, so I don't go around talking about what I do in my private life, including my activities in the furry fandom.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 16, 2009)

No, never.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 17, 2009)

well if some one asks me  i will tell them i am not a furry but i do like furry stuff


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 17, 2009)

Phoenix6780 said:


> I just told my Mother, and the end result was great. I can now express my Furryness in the house! No more hiding
> 
> (Woot for open minded loving moms!)
> 
> I am somewhat open about it though..


 
I could never tell my parents if only because I wouldn't know how to explain to them exactly what a furry is without them misunderstanding.Besides lol I don't think that my grandmother can take much more disappointment (she's prejudice) one of her four grandaughters is a lesbian, one is married to a felon, one is aspiring to be a hooker and I am a furry...


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 17, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> I could never tell my parents if only because I wouldn't know how to explain to them exactly what a furry is without them misunderstanding.Besides lol I don't think that my grandmother can take much more disappointment (she's prejudice) one of her four grandaughters is a lesbian, one is married to a felon, one is aspiring to be a hooker and I am a furry...



Lulu: "Grandma, there's something I have to tell you... I'm a furry."

Grandma: "... Yiff in hell furfag >:[ "


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lulu: "Grandma, there's something I have to tell you... I'm a furry."
> 
> Grandma: "... Yiff in hell furfag >:[ "



whitenoise you rock man , I can only wish I was as funny as you.


----------



## Kayote (Feb 17, 2009)

Lolz. My parents found out when I told them I am going to a Furry Convention with my boyfriend...who is a furry.
Now my mom gives me a calm lecture telling me to not "yiff" in the house, but "scritching" is okay. So yeah, I kind of am already open about that. If people don't like it, I guess...that's how it will be. LOL


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> If someone asks me "hey are you a furry" I reply "yes", other then that it's my little secret. It's not smart to go around screaming "I'M A FURRY! I'M A FURRY!"





			
				jazzcat said:
			
		

> Same here, except nobody actually asks me. I guess I leave pretty subtle hints, but I guess none of my friends either no anything about furries or wouldn't care either way.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not a furry ,but i don't think it's anything to be ashamed or proud of. It's just who you are.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 17, 2009)

Kayote said:


> Lolz. My parents found out when I told them I am going to a Furry Convention with my boyfriend...who is a furry.
> *Now my mom gives me a calm lecture telling me to not "yiff" in the house, but "scritching" is okay.* So yeah, I kind of am already open about that. If people don't like it, I guess...that's how it will be. LOL



I wish I could express in words how hilarious the mental image I got from that is to me :V .

Also it raises the question, where is it OK to yiff?


----------



## Dibbun (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm open to my friends and my Parents.Though I don't push the issue with people I don't exactly know very well. Co-Workers/ClassMates at School.

It's not exactly like being a furry is coming out of the closet kind of deal. I consider it the same as saying I am a video gamer and love Halo 3


----------



## Kayote (Feb 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I wish I could express in words how hilarious the mental image I got from that is to me :V .
> 
> Also it raises the question, where is it OK to yiff?




I wish I knew myself. LOL


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lulu: "Grandma, there's something I have to tell you... I'm a furry."
> 
> Grandma: "... Yiff in hell furfag >:[ "



XD yeah that is probably about how it would go... *laughs*


----------



## fu-dog (Feb 17, 2009)

i put "im a furry" on my binder but know one my school noticed


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm going to fucking shoot the next person that makes one of these.

No. I am neither open nor secretive about it. I just am.


----------



## Me-Me (Feb 18, 2009)

My parents actually got me into it when I was about 9 so I'm open abt it with my family..


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 18, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I don't give a fuck who finds out.
> 
> However, I'm not the kind of furry who runs around in a fagfursuit, humping anything with a large enough hole to fit my hyperphallus.


furfag 4 lief


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 18, 2009)

Me-Me said:


> My parents actually got me into it when I was about 9 so I'm open abt it with my family..



Your parents are weird.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 18, 2009)

Nooooo... not at all. 
People would be like:
-WTF is a furry
or 
- Ugh, nasty.


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 18, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Nooooo... not at all.
> People would be like:
> -WTF is a furry
> or
> - Ugh, nasty.


Yeap, that's what most would say.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 18, 2009)

Phoenix6780 said:


> Yeap, that's what most would say.


 I know... I wish it wasn't that way, but I could never make any friends if I was all open about it XP. 
Life sucks like that I guess.


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, being open about yourself is not something you can so easily anymore. partially because of Misinformation and the Media/trolls. And a few other things.

But it does take some brains to be open minded about the Furry Fandom... 

Who's smarter: The person that judges you based on misinformation and only the negatives? (ignoring the fact Furries are not the same)

Or the person that researches both sides of the Fandom and understand there's always a darkside in these things and you cannot just stereotype A furry of being into sick things, well just for being a Furry. ;-)

Like I said, some may just enjoy the art, the cons, the meetups.. And yet they get stereotyped into being into Yiff. (You can just imagine them getting a huge label stuck onto them)


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 18, 2009)

Phoenix6780 said:


> Yeah, being open about yourself is not something you can so easily anymore. partially because of Misinformation and the Media/trolls. And a few other things.
> 
> But it does take some brains to be open minded about the Furry Fandom...
> 
> ...


 
Very true, very true. 
I mean only one person in real life knows I'm a furry :|. 

I think stereotyping is ridiculous. I mean everyone stereotypes at one point, but I suppose if all you ever hear about furries is that they dress up in fursuits and yiff... well damn I'd think they were pretty weird too. 

So as of now... no one really needs too know XP.


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 18, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Very true, very true.
> I mean only one person in real life knows I'm a furry :|.
> 
> I think stereotyping is ridiculous. I mean everyone stereotypes at one point, but I suppose if all you ever hear about furries is that they dress up in fursuits and yiff... well damn I'd think they were pretty weird too.
> ...


Yeah, easiest thing to do is to ignore the trolls and let it slide off your back, you only get one life, and you should enjoy it to the full  



> Do it today, as tomorrow we could be dead



I think that's the correct quote.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 18, 2009)

Phoenix6780 said:


> Yeah, easiest thing to do is to ignore the trolls and let it slide off your back, you only get one life, and you should enjoy it to the full
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the correct quote.


 Amen brotha', if only everyone could understand that o_o.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 18, 2009)

Pretty open. I mean, if I meet knew people, it's not like "Hi, I'm Alex, and I'm a furry." But anyone I consider a good friend knows, mainly because I was so thrilled over my fursuit I sent pictures to all of them.  I don't live with my parents anymore, and we aren't particularly close, so I don't see any reason for them to know. People at work don't know.

With me, it's like, if it comes up, I'll tell people. Show them my fursuit, and stuff like that. But if it doesn't come up, then I don't go around telling people. It's just a hobby, albeit one I'm slightly obsessed with.


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 18, 2009)

There are a couple of people I've not been to eager to mention it too. (christians) but generally, yeah.
A friend (and /b/tard) wants me to dump copious amounts of furry porn into my school's shared file system.


----------



## Kayote (Feb 19, 2009)

Me-Me said:


> My parents actually got me into it when I was about 9 so I'm open abt it with my family..




...so you all are a furry family or something?

Personally, I dunno how I would feel. xD 

It's like being totally into bondage, and like, you walk in on your parents, your dad tied up with a gagball and your mom with a whip...and being okay with that. And...being inspired or...some...thing. 


....strange comparison, but...eughsdfa.


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 19, 2009)

It happens.


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm not open about it really... a friend of mine is clearly open bout it and I work with somes of his high school friends(witch he don't talk to anymore) the first thing they asked me bout him is "Is Alex a Furry or something like this?" so I said "Yes... I guess" and then he asked me "Does a furry really get in a animal costume to get fucked in the ass?" I was like holy fuck good reputation... peoples don't have to know that I'm one, I don't really see the point of them knowing anyway, even more since almost nobody got even a clue of what a furry is, it's really rare to find someone that know about the fandom, even in a bad way


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 19, 2009)

To OP: Nope, not at all. That's just attention that I really don't need right now.


----------



## Hydramon (Feb 19, 2009)

NO I AM NOT. ONLY 3 OF MY FRIENDS KNOW I AM. WHY DID YOU MAKE THE TITLE IN FULL CAPS? IT HURTS MY EYES. X_X


----------



## Attaman (Feb 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I'm not a furry.
> But if I was, probably not.



This.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 19, 2009)

> It's like being totally into bondage, and like, you walk in on your parents, your dad tied up with a gagball and your mom with a whip...and being okay with that. And...being inspired or...some...thing.
> 
> 
> ....strange comparison, but...eughsdfa.


Or... like having tennis enthusiasts as parents and then joining the tennis club? Geeks as parents and being an avid D&D player? Hippy parents and being John Lennon's biggest fan?
Awkward avoided


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 19, 2009)

Doubler said:


> Or... like having tennis enthusiasts as parents and then joining the tennis club? Geeks as parents and being an avid D&D player? Hippy parents and being John Lennon's biggest fan?
> Awkward avoided



Awkwardness avoided indeed.  Wow, of all the comparisons to think of first and describe...

I myself am new to the fandom, so in some regards I'm still figuring that out.  I think it's like anything else.  By "open" if you mean if someone were to ask me "hmm...are you by any chance a furry or involved with that group?" I would respond yes.

However, I'm not the kind of person to go around being like, shouting it to the world from a balcony.  Or reacting in some bizarre way to seeing someone's pet or animals at the zoo.

I respect the species I follow, admire their traits and appearance...I do not see myself as someone who's all existential "I think I was an Impala in a former life, now taking residence in this human shell".

Spiritual connections like therian ideals are alright by me, just don't go around saying you're in the wrong body, or reincarnated or any garbage like that please.


----------



## Me-Me (Feb 19, 2009)

Kayote said:


> ...so you all are a furry family or something?
> 
> Personally, I dunno how I would feel. xD
> 
> ...


 

Well, my dad is furry my mom decided she wanted nothing to do with it. So I just keep it away from her and share my furryness with my dad. Nothing sexual obviously, that would be beyond weird. Like scary. Really genuinely terrifying. But my dad said and I'm quoting, "You're 22, what am I gonna do, ground you?"


----------



## Kayote (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL as long as everyone is okay with it, I guess that's fine. LOL It just seems awkward is all. xD


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 19, 2009)

Kayote said:


> LOL as long as everyone is okay with it, I guess that's fine. LOL It just seems awkward is all. xD



It's only real awkward if one goes around the streets emanating a certain "vibe" of it I suppose.  

My opinion is to keep it to myself and my friends.  It's just like any other sort of fandom.  Conventions and furmeets...yeah go nuts, live it up.  

There's a reason people get misconceptions about furries, and again it's generally attached to how open people are about it.  The same thing could apply to avid LOTR, WoW, or Trekkie fans.  If you show up to work looking like Spock, people might avoid you...


----------



## PurpleFlashLight (Feb 19, 2009)

Only to one person.

The only other furry person i talk to x333


----------



## Darlem (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm actually planning on starting to come out to my friends and family. One of my biggest concerns is my wife. She loves CSI and I'm not sure how she'd take it. I don't think she'd love me any less or whatever, but she said if she knew I played WOW at one point she would have left me. I do worry about some of my friends. A couple are anti-gay and anti-weird people. I think I want to come out to mom too cuz she told me as long as she didnt think I killed someone for no reason she'd love me. 
Also, I don't really know what to talk about. I mean theres nothing really to it for me. I just enjoy readinf furry comics online and talking about it online and really wishing furrys were real. Occasionally some yiff material but i wont tell the wife that. 
BTW, I'm not gay.
BTW, I'm not 7 either.


----------



## Kayote (Feb 19, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> It's only real awkward if one goes around the streets emanating a certain "vibe" of it I suppose.
> 
> My opinion is to keep it to myself and my friends.  It's just like any other sort of fandom.  Conventions and furmeets...yeah go nuts, live it up.
> 
> There's a reason people get misconceptions about furries, and again it's generally attached to how open people are about it.  The same thing could apply to avid LOTR, WoW, or Trekkie fans.  If you show up to work looking like Spock, people might avoid you...




True. xD conventions and furmeets = okay. Because you're among friends andwon'tberidiculedasjustoneperson. x3 But I would never wear a tail out of that, or ears. That's stupid.


LOL I want to dress up as Spock.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 19, 2009)

Darlem said:


> I'm actually planning on starting to come out to my friends and family. One of my biggest concerns is my wife. She loves CSI and I'm not sure how she'd take it. I don't think she'd love me any less or whatever, but she said if she knew I played WOW at one point she would have left me. I do worry about some of my friends. A couple are anti-gay and anti-weird people. I think I want to come out to mom too cuz she told me as long as she didnt think I killed someone for no reason she'd love me.
> Also, I don't really know what to talk about. I mean theres nothing really to it for me. I just enjoy readinf furry comics online and talking about it online and really wishing furrys were real. Occasionally some yiff material but i wont tell the wife that.
> BTW, I'm not gay.
> BTW, I'm not 7 either.



Interesting because I find myself in a similar situation.  My closest friends are all on different standings and tolerances.  Some wouldn't think anything of me talking about furries...others might never think of me in the same light and could potentially shun me.  I don't know how each one could take it.

The interesting thing is that while there are people that bash furries, just from casual observation I can easily tell that there are non-furries or people that don't even know about it that have furry tendencies or thoughts.  So in that regard, it's comforting.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 19, 2009)

I still don't understand why being a fur is such a big deal. 
I can understand about telling the wife, but is there a reason why friends must be told? As far as it's a choice you can either tell them and hope for the best or don't, and let it be.

And if it isn't presented like some world-shattering event people might actually have an easier time getting past whatever reservations they might have. The "I have to tell you something" method tends to feel like something has _changed_.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 19, 2009)

Doubler said:


> I still don't understand why being a fur is such a big deal.
> I can understand about telling the wife, but is there a reason why friends must be told? As far as it's a choice you can either tell them and hope for the best or don't, and let it be.
> 
> And if it isn't presented like some world-shattering event people might actually have an easier time getting past whatever reservations they might have. The "I have to tell you something" method tends to feel like something has _changed_.


 
It's not really a big deal, I just fear that my friends attitudes will change towards me, or maybe even not be friends with me anymore. I'm not socially inept but I don't have a whole lot of friends and the ones I have are good friends. I know if they're good friends they should accept me for who I am and all that happy BS but thats the way a perfect world works and I can't believe a furry can have a perfect world. 
If I was gay I would'nt have a problem telling everyone but furry is a bit more taboo.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 19, 2009)

Doubler said:


> *I still don't understand why being a fur is such a big deal. *
> I can understand about telling the wife, but is there a reason why friends must be told? As far as it's a choice you can either tell them and hope for the best or don't, and let it be.


 
Basically, because "furries fuck animals".


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 19, 2009)

Slap that on every furry and you get the answer why most are not open.

Stereotyping :x


----------



## Doubler (Feb 19, 2009)

The least a friend will do is listen; I can't imagine a friend who wouldn't. And misconceptions about furries can be rectified.
But my point was rather that I don't think telling them you're a furry is really mandatory for them to know you as you are. If you're worried that their attitude towards you might change, consider not telling. It might still come out eventually in a more natural way.



> Basically, because "furries fuck animals".


Except... they don't. Not all, anyway. In my (admittedly limited) experience there's too much diversity within the fandom to draw any conclusions about a furry other then that he or she likes anthropomorphic animals in some way or another.
Again, a friend will listen.

Edit: maybe I'm naÃ¯ve. I don't really have this problem as most of my friends are drawn from rather liberal circles. But I honestly have trouble to imagine a friend that would not listen beyond the word 'furry'.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 19, 2009)

This again leads me to say someone who is a "Conservative" Furry, is counter-intuitive...nay, perhaps even an oxymoron.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> This again leads me to say someone who is a "Conservative" Furry, is counter-intuitive...nay, perhaps even an oxymoron.



Just wait till you meet Cyberfox  .


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Just wait till you meet Cyberfox  .



Whom?

Oh yeah and Minoriteam FTW!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Whom?



A conservative furry, there are a few others but they're all basically the same, the cognitive dissonance is palpable :V .



MelaCeroses said:


> Oh yeah and Minoriteam FTW!


----------



## Lumpy (Feb 19, 2009)

honestly? just keep it to yourself


----------



## wuffychow (Feb 19, 2009)

If they ask or bring it up, then yes, I say I am. If not, I see no need in announcing it.
It's not a big deal.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 19, 2009)

I just told my first friend a minute ago. He was surprisingly non-chalant and not surprised. Almost disappointing I guess. I plan on telling the rest of my close friends tonight. But not the wife yet.


----------



## StaleMilk (Feb 19, 2009)

No. 

If I were to acquaint my friends with the fandom in a nut-shell they'd research it on the internet to find shit to mock me with,  not that just being a furry isn't enough wieldy parody material. Frankly all the disturbing junk they would no doubt see I wouldn't wish on my worst enemies.

 I'm a considerate guy ya' know.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 19, 2009)

Doubler said:


> Except... they don't. Not all, anyway. In my (admittedly limited) experience there's too much diversity within the fandom to draw any conclusions about a furry other then that he or she likes anthropomorphic animals in some way or another.
> Again, a friend will listen.
> 
> Edit: maybe I'm naÃ¯ve. I don't really have this problem as most of my friends are drawn from rather liberal circles. But I honestly have trouble to imagine a friend that would not listen beyond the word 'furry'.


 
Psh, it's the weird stuff in the furry fandom that stands out, so it's actually very easy to draw conclusions about it.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 19, 2009)

You said 'it', not 'them'. It's not as easy to draw conclusions about an individual furry as it is to draw conclusions about the fandom.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 19, 2009)

Doubler said:


> You said 'it', not 'them'. It's not as easy to draw conclusions about an individual furry as it is to draw conclusions about the fandom.


 Thats the reason any stereotype exists. The problem is stereotypes originate from some mass media conception of the group.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 19, 2009)

Doubler said:


> You said 'it', not 'them'. It's not as easy to draw conclusions about an individual furry as it is to draw conclusions about the fandom.


 
Haha, please.

It's easy as hell to make your own conclusions about individuals... even if those conclusion are wrong.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 19, 2009)

And wrong conclusions can be corrected by the individual himself. It's much easier to hold a stereotype when nobody you know is affected by it. So we're back at the beginning: why is it such a big deal?
Heh, perhaps telling all of your friends and explaining it to them _is_ the only right thing to do 

I don't deny there's a negative public image. I just want to suggest that this might not be so important when it comes down to deciding who to tell.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 19, 2009)

StaleMilk said:


> No.
> 
> If I were to acquaint my friends with the fandom in a nut-shell they'd research it on the internet to find shit to mock me with, not that just being a furry isn't enough wieldy parody material. Frankly all the disturbing junk they would no doubt see I wouldn't wish on my worst enemies.
> 
> I'm a considerate guy ya' know.


 

This is really off topic, but your avatar is hilarious! That was the creepiest movie I had ever seen!


----------



## Darlem (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I told all of my close friends today. All of them were surprisingly ok with it. Didn't think i was any weirder than they already knew i was. It does feel good to get this kinda thing out in the open  tho. Now I just gotta find a way to tell the wifey.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 20, 2009)

Darlem said:


> Well I told all of my close friends today. All of them were surprisingly ok with it. Didn't think i was any weirder than they already knew i was. It does feel good to get this kinda thing out in the open  tho. Now I just gotta find a way to tell the wifey.



I wish you the best of luck in that affair.


----------



## Peacemaker9669 (Feb 20, 2009)

Only 2 of my friends know about it because they found it and they just so happen to ask me about it, but they're cool about it. It's not really a big deal. If people don't like you because you're a furry, then they obviously aren't a true friend.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 20, 2009)

I just like the clean stuff, but I'd still never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever tell any one. Now if someone asked if I was crazy.... then I'd say yes. So in short.... I'd have to say no.


----------



## DefiantFox (Feb 20, 2009)

I recently just told my mom, she thinks it's really awesome, which is why I think she's awesome. My brother was kinda surprised, and didn't really take me serious at first, but now he's cool with it and thinks it's different, but doesn't really get into talking about it much. My best friend I live with calls me a 'furfag', but claims that he HAS to give me a hard time because he thinks it's ridiculous, whatever though.


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 20, 2009)

I told my girlfriend about it before we were together(as we were still only friends)... didn't knew how to show it... had the bad idea to show her the yiffy side a lot more than the rest ^^' it was almost "go to fchan and watch the full site"... so... surprisingly... she is now my g/f... but off course she told me "don't EVER talk to me about this again..." witch... from the extremely bad way I used, it's totally understandable xD oh well... just too bad, anyway talking bout furries with somebody that's obviously not interested by those kinda sucks

told my best friend too... he's an anime fan and he understood everything from A to Z, he said that anime fandom and furry fandom seems to be almost the same


----------



## Toaster (Feb 20, 2009)

turbocarl said:


> I told my girlfriend about it before we were together(as we were still only friends)... didn't knew how to show it... had the bad idea to show her the yiffy side a lot more than the rest ^^' it was almost "go to fchan and watch the full site"... so... surprisingly... she is now my g/f... but off course she told me "don't EVER talk to me about this again..." witch... from the extremely bad way I used, it's totally understandable xD oh well... just too bad, anyway talking bout furries with somebody that's obviously not interested by those kinda sucks
> 
> told my best friend too... he's an anime fan and he understood everything from A to Z, he said that anime fandom and furry fandom seems to be almost the same



thats because they basically are, car girls lmao.


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 20, 2009)

I am, nothing to really be ashamed about. If i can be open about my sexuality, its nothing to be open about my other interests. To most people its just like being an Otaku (anime fan). Both anime and furry fandom have their cute funny side, and a dark side that consists of hentie and porn.  I've never had anyone freak out. Why would anyone freak out?


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 20, 2009)

you guys make it sound as if its like being gay or something o.0 Have i just been oblivious to the stigma or or something?


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 20, 2009)

open to just about everyone except my family


----------



## WarTheifX (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm open about it. If you can tell, then congratulations. But you harp on me about it, and I'll be sure you meet my right knuckles. Or I'll just go all Bill Maher on their face.


----------



## Polarpanda (Feb 20, 2009)

Pretty much my whole family knows about me being furry as I'm not really trying to hide it. Well only my sister is the more informed about this fandom than other family members. At first my sister was a bit creeped out about it, but has taken more interest in the fandom than my others.
My best friends also know and they don't really mind it.

Of course in public I don't go shouting about it, but I'm not going to deny it if someone asks.


----------



## ThePuddingFox (Feb 20, 2009)

i am to an extent with friends, just Ive got 50-50 on friends basically half are likely to send me hate mail and wish they never knew me and half couldn't even care or even know what one is.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 20, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> This again leads me to say someone who is a "Conservative" Furry, is counter-intuitive...nay, perhaps even an oxymoron.


Things like this anger me. This is a stereotype of conservatives. Implying that conservatives are intolerant. No, they're just less tolerant than liberals. There is a difference.

lolpoliticalignorance


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 20, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Things like this anger me. This is a stereotype of conservatives. Implying that conservatives are intolerant. No, they're just less tolerant than liberals. There is a difference.
> 
> lolpoliticalignorance



You may be correct.  However, my several friends who happen to be conservative haven't shown me otherwise.  They often come off as cloistered in their political beliefs (no room to shift their ideals).  And they often come off as somewhat racist and anti-gay.

They do show some glimpses that they may be more tolerant than on the surface however.  Maybe I rush to judgment?


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 21, 2009)

Ornias said:


> thats because they basically are, car girls lmao.


car girls? my g/f hate cars xD she can't understand why I put so much money in it... no one really understand that either but I can't understand spending over 2000$ on a fursuit ^^'

anyway... kinda off topic


----------



## Dibbun (Feb 21, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> You may be correct.  However, my several friends who happen to be conservative haven't shown me otherwise.  They often come off as cloistered in their political beliefs (no room to shift their ideals).  And they often come off as somewhat racist and anti-gay.
> 
> They do show some glimpses that they may be more tolerant than on the surface however.  Maybe I rush to judgment?



You would assume so since most conservatives, myself being one. Are more attuned to being...let's keep this simple.

Military Is Anti-Gay. You know the whole BS behind all of that.

I would not call it racism, I think it's more a crusade against Ignorance and people who don't get off their lazy asses. You know, the people who don't give a shit. Do nothing for themselves and leech off everyone else?

Don't tell the Marines I am bisexual.
K? :3


----------



## Darlem (Feb 21, 2009)

Dibbun said:


> You would assume so since most conservatives, myself being one. Are more attuned to being...let's keep this simple.
> 
> Military Is Anti-Gay. You know the whole BS behind all of that.
> 
> ...


Are you a Marine? 
Just so you know, the military is moving towards open policy on homosexuality as long as it doesnt affect work.


----------



## Dibbun (Feb 21, 2009)

Darlem said:


> Are you a Marine?
> Just so you know, the military is moving towards open policy on homosexuality as long as it doesnt affect work.



I will be in about a Year, soon as I finish HighSchool and talk with my dad, and learn what information I can I'll enlist.

Yeah, Homosexuality in the Military is my current project at Highschool for my English 3 Honors class.


mmmm.. Research papers.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 21, 2009)

Dibbun said:


> You would assume so since most conservatives, myself being one. Are more attuned to being...let's keep this simple.
> 
> Military Is Anti-Gay. You know the whole BS behind all of that.
> 
> ...



I suppose joking around about the topics of race and homosexuality may not constitute a racist or gay-basher.  Hell, "gay" is still very often colloquially used to mean "stupid", as is "retarded"...both of which aren't very PC.


----------



## Dibbun (Feb 21, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I suppose joking around about the topics of race and homosexuality may not constitute a racist or gay-basher.  Hell, "gay" is still very often colloquially used to mean "stupid", as is "retarded"...both of which aren't very PC.



Fuck political correctness.

>:|

*Rage*


----------



## southtownjr (Feb 22, 2009)

DracoDark said:


> im pretty open pretty much to anyone(except my family actually) but mainly just to my friends


Same here.
They can not understand me!
D=


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't be open. I'm not really a furry, just a guy who likes some forms of anthro art.


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it's best not to even be open about it whatsoever. Unless you're absolutely positive that the person you're being open to is tolerant (which is unlikely) or is another furry (again... unlikely), keep it to yourself.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dibbun said:


> Fuck political correctness.
> 
> >:|
> 
> *Rage*



I still wonder; How does political correctness stop you from saying what you want to say?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 22, 2009)

The whole point of political correctness is to keep some people from saying what they want to say just to make sure no one is "insulted". For example, the Handicapped. Some would avoid that and call the "Physically Challenged" or "Handi-capable".


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> The whole point of political correctness is to keep some people from saying what they want to say just to make sure no one is "insulted". For example, the Handicapped. Some would avoid that and call the "Physically Challenged" or "Handi-capable".



I still don't get the point of it.  I hear people get called worse things at a fucking elementary school, and I don't see little bastards suing each other.

It seems that today's people have thinner skin.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's my view on it.

We know that the older you get the more "rules" you must abide by. As such, most children go by few rules and aren't taken seriously unless it's the persons child or they go against authority. No one wants to be a "child", who generally isn't bound by reasoning, for good or worse. 

In short, a child can't be politically correct. It's what some people would include in the definition of "adulthood". 

And in going years without much of an insult, as well as some other things, referring to a short person as a midget can even be taken the wrong way. There's also the fact that some words are used as insults, and thus, an alternate, "political correct" word is used. Like Retarded and Mentally Challenged.

Reminds me of when this guy (who is openly gay) posted a thread in another forum I go to asking if any people were "Gaymers". At some point I said, as a joke, that it was a "Gay thread", and he thought I was insulting his sexuality. 

I also have a female friend who doesn't like to be referred to as black, but instead "African American". I, however, would rather be referred to as black. Because, you know, I'm not actually from Africa. Nor my parents. Nor my grand parents. Nor my great grandparents.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> The whole point of political correctness is _to keep_ some people from saying what they want to say just to make sure no one is "insulted". For example, the Handicapped. Some would avoid that and call the "Physically Challenged" or "Handi-capable".



How? Deathbots with lasers?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 22, 2009)

No, just a lot of finger pointing to your person a hearing stuff like "bad person" and "insensitive".


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Here's my view on it.
> 
> We know that the older you get the more "rules" you must abide by. As such, most children go by few rules and aren't taken seriously unless it's the persons child or they go against authority. No one wants to be a "child", who generally isn't bound by reasoning, for good or worse.
> 
> ...




 I think I get what you are saying and I agree with it.


----------



## LunaticMoth (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm open about make-believing I and everyone around me is an animal. But I also make-believe my car is a spaceship, and people know I write, which means I'm qualified to be a crazy/socially awkward dork. I haven't yet been accused of being a furry.


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't told anyone, probably because I only recently officially became one.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> The whole point of political correctness is to keep some people from saying what they want to say just to make sure no one is "insulted". For example, the Handicapped. Some would avoid that and call the "Physically Challenged" or "Handi-capable".



Or we could just go all out and call them spastics :V .


----------



## kfdn (Feb 22, 2009)

id tell my famaly but im not sure i wanna no what they think of me....anyone else hell yea tell them


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 23, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> No, just a lot of finger pointing to your person a hearing stuff like "bad person" and "insensitive".



Yes and? Why do you care what they say?


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 23, 2009)

I follow a policy that basically means I'm open about everything about me, but only if people ask. I know how annoying it is to have a homosexual/furry/fundie walk up to you and the first thing they say is "I'm gay!/a furry!/a Christian!".

As if it's a defining part of someone's personality, instead of just a facet.

I'll bring it up if it's relavant to the topic at hand, or if I'm asked, but I won't just tell people out of the blue.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Yes and? Why do you care what they say?



I was never referring to myself. I don't like political correctness myself.


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 23, 2009)

I can see how PC can be a pain in the ass, but maybe this might be something worth chewing on for a bit:

Resistance to Political Correctness is really just the majority resisting the influence of the minority. When a minority calls fowl- its because they are rejecting the names, stereotypes, and assumptions imposed on them by the majority. It may seem trivial but when your constantly being told you are something you are not its frustrating. 

When you call a women a bitch- your belittling her significants, so eventually her opinions and authority hold less weight then a man of similar status and influence. 

If a celebrity calls someone a fag, they are in turn saying that you are part of a minority( aka LGBT) that is assumed to be undesirable. That statement is assumes LGBT are inferior.

Just something I would keep in mind

However PC can easily go over board. 

One prime example is PE- the point of PE is to teach kids to be healthy. In many cases Obesity has proven to be a health risk that is avoidable and thus might warrant persecution to encourage people to be healthy and make an effort at maintaining their health. However kids cant learn to be healthy with just PE. Their parents are also responsible, but when parents cant accept they are failing their kids they retaliate and try to reduce the significants of recess and PE. They over protect their kids to the point that they have begun disabling them physically and socially.

PC goes over board also when it comes to comments and opinions that are truly threatening, when skin heads want to protests at Jewish Temples, or when Extremest groups want to disrupt funeral services and private ceremonies- then of course you cross the line. Free Speech does not apply when it comes to such closed private events.

Another example of over done PC is when someone knows they are in the wrong yet they want to shrug it off. The catholic church child abuse scandals have been seriously downplayed, The casualties in the middle east conflicts and environmental risks and problems have been almost ignored to preserve moral, political, and economic interests.

I think before everyone starts bitching about bitching ask yourself why is the subject so touchy, who does it implicate, what kind of effects does it have on society?


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm completely open as 99% of people I know have no idea about the whole fandom thing. 
Someone sees one of my furry drawings and asks: ''What's this?'', I say: ''Anthropomorphic character I drew, I'm really into those.'', and then they go like: ''Really? Never heard of those. It's cool anyway.''


----------



## lolwut? (Feb 25, 2009)

I've only told 2 friends, one TOATALY doesnt care, the other just looked over it like yeah... I dont care... wait... I TOLD YOU ONE OF MY BIGGEST SECRETS AND THIS IS MY REWARD!?!? >:O!! I DONT FUCKIN CARE YOU LITTLE BASTARD!
She wasnt really telling the truth about that "secret" though...
And... now she chatting with furs on deviantart, so I get this feeling shes gonna tell me somthing some day. ;p


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Feb 25, 2009)

Most people don't even know what a furry is, so I don't push the letter and tell them all the crazy shit, but all my friends know. So do my parents. They think its cute and they love my fursuit. If anyone asks, I of course say yes. I just dont go up to someone I just met and say "HELLO!!!! LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT ME BEING A FURRY!!!!"

thats just silly.


----------



## Woggle (Feb 25, 2009)

Pretty much, i've a 'Furry Inside' sticker over my taxi cab's third brake light.


----------



## Cyndon (Feb 25, 2009)

the subject hasn't come up very often... i have a feeling if i said anything about being a furry around here most people would give me a blank look (Unless they've seen that episode of CSI of course *eyeroll*). I've told my mom, and my friends know about it too, and one of them is kinda creeped out by it, but he doesn't judge me, so i'm fine with it. Seriously, though if anybody ever brought up the concept, then most likely i'd say something... especially if they were calling them "mascot suit wearing sex-happy gay freaks" because there's a _LOT_ to correct there...


----------



## dwolv (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not a furry but I'm open about anthro characters being the subject of my art.


----------



## Jeffthecat (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I'm not a furry so no haha.


----------



## Fractilion (Feb 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> as people find out just how disgusting the fandom really is :V .



You mean the very principal of antro+sex or the more obscure stuff


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2009)

Fractilion said:


> You mean the very principal of antro+sex or the more obscure stuff



When you say obscure stuff do you mean the massive, socially retarded fetish freak show that makes up the majority of the fandom, because if you do I have to ask how exactly it's obscure :V .


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 26, 2009)

Fractilion said:


> You mean the very principal of antro+sex or the more obscure stuff


 


Whitenoise said:


> When you say obscure stuff do you mean the massive, socially retarded fetish freak show that makes up the majority of the fandom, because if you do I have to ask how exactly it's obscure :V .


 
Define obscure.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2009)

StrayTree said:


> Define obscure.



Shrouded in or hidden by darkness, not clearly seen or easily distinguished, relatively unknown, not prominent or famous.

Everyone knows what furries are all about, it's no secret. It would be pretty much impossible to hide anyway. The legitimately artistic side of the fandom is obscure, the retard fetishists are everywhere :V .


----------



## Fractilion (Feb 26, 2009)

StrayTree said:


> Define obscure.



anything beyond normal sex. i guess basic kinds of bondage do not count.

......and err, animal-like genitalia maybe -_- just throwing that in there.


----------



## Avid Dream Theater Fan (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not really furry, but If I was, I'd never tell ANYONE I know in RL


----------

